# Window Screen Removal - Any Experts?



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Something has got into the roller in one of our side screens and is damaging the fabric everytime it's used. I need to take the surround off to get inside and repair it. 

Is this possible without causing more damage to the screen and can the silver fabric be bought (netting as well for that matter). 

It looks like there are screw head covers all round the frame, but I'm sure they are just dummies. 

It couldn't be a case of just prising the frame off? Or could it 8O


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

No they're not dummies, if you remove the screw caps & the screws the inner window frame can be removed.
In theory the outer should stay held in place by the sealant but it might be wise to secure it with tape, or remove it altogether & replace the sealant, that's up to you.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pull down the blind to two thirds, tilt the bottom rod and release the blind from its side channels. DON'T LET IT GO!!
Pull the blind out to its full length. You may then be able to remove the object that's causing the problem.
Feed the blind back into the channels and tilt the rod to get it back into the side channels


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the answers, I'll have a go at it. Does anyone know where I might get replacement silver screen fabric? The object stuck in the roller has made some nice little perforations up the length of it.

Could probably do with replacing the netting while I'm at it?


----------

